# How Can I improve this Coin Macro shot? D5000/ 105mm f/4



## scentrifuge (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

Im doing some macro coin photography with a Nikon D5000. 
Im using a Nikkor - Micro 105mm 1:4 Lens.
of course on this Nikon body using this lens, everything has to be manual, relating to the lens.

I have the lens aperture set at f8, which I have found to be the best. I have not set the aperture on the camera because it will not allow me to do it. 
Everything is set up on a copy stand, and I am using a halogen light ring, 
where I can turn off and on each light around the ring, 8 total lights at 20 watts each. 

Under "I" menu settings, These photos have settings of "Quality": Normal
"WB" : Auto, "ISO":400, ADLff, BKT: off, Picture control: VI, Exposure compensation:0.0, Flash Compensation: 0.0

so, My question to the board is this: I think these photos are OK but they lack depth, they seem flat to me. 
What settings would you recommend to make these images pop, more contrast, depth, etc. 

Ive got Photoshop CS4, Im fairly decent at that, so, those edit techniques are welcome too...

your opinions are greatly appreciated!   :hail:


----------



## ANDS! (Jul 30, 2012)

Stack it on other coins.  Right now it comes off kind of flat; more suitable for a website selling the coin.  Picture wise, aint nothing wrong with it.


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 30, 2012)

Glad to see you got your lens working with the D5000.  If you can shoot at iso 200, shoot in raw, if your not ready for raw at least set your jpeg to the highest level!  You will have much more leeway in pp.  I'm not a big fan of "vivid", but if you shoot in raw you can change jpeg setting afterwards.  View nx2 is free from Nikon and it is a quick easy pp program for white balance and highlight/shadow recovery..  Have fun


----------



## scentrifuge (Jul 31, 2012)

stacking it would give a nice shadow, will try that. I just think the color looks flat, and no depth. 
coastal thanks for the tip on the nikon program, sounds like I need to try that. 

I think I need to try different lighting techniques, maybe combine diffuse and direct light. 

any other comments appreciated.


----------



## Designer (Jul 31, 2012)

scentrifuge said:


> ...I am using a halogen light ring, ...they seem flat to me.



What kind of light do other coin photographers use?  Seems to me that a ring of lights (even if you switch some of them off) is going to give you flat light.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 31, 2012)

^Exactly... ring lights give very flat light! You can try turning off all the lights on one side of the ring, that will increase shadowing on the face of the coin. Play with different light on and off... see what you come up with..


----------



## Bynx (Jul 31, 2012)

You could try a small mirror to reflect the light. It will give some shadow to the high spots. The trouble I have is with shiny coins and their reflections. These Morgan dollars look pretty good.


----------



## stevepokal (Jul 31, 2012)

your first problem is the ring light. you want the embossing to look like embossing, so i would suggest getting some side light in there. you are going to want to skate the light over the top of the coin. youll probably need some fill light, but as long as you keep the fill light lower than the main you will retain some shadows, the larger the ratio, the higher the contrast. stacking it will maybe give something in the background to look at, but if you are still hitting it with the ring light the face is always going to look flat.


----------



## scentrifuge (Jul 31, 2012)

all good comments. thanks.  the copy stand Im using has two flood lights on goosenecks. The Light ring Im using has 8 - 20 watt halogens. 
I turn on the flood lamps, and then the use light ring with one whole side turned off, in the attempt to cast light and shadow from one side. 
Its a homemade light ring about 11" inches in diameter. 
It is held about mid length of the lens, for the best contrast effect. 

I think I will try a number of various lighting combinations and ask you guys to pick the best! :hail:


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope this will help you, I hope you don't mind I just did a bit of post-processing, It brings out the details and depth nicely I think.


----------



## scentrifuge (Aug 13, 2012)

matreox said:


> I hope this will help you, I hope you don't mind I just did a bit of post-processing, It brings out the details and depth nicely I think.
> View attachment 16302



the contrast is definitely better, what did you use to post process this? PS?


----------



## matreox (Aug 13, 2012)

With Paint.net actually, it's free.


----------

